# Family Feud new season Steve Harvey 12th season



## JackBauer112 (Aug 16, 2010)

After 11 seasons and 4 hosts, Family Feud will have a new host in Steve Harvey. Here's a preview I found regarding the new season of Feud in which Joey Fatone will replace Burton Richardson as the announcer who has been there since 1999 when the show debuted.

I'm wondering what you will think of the changes? There's some stuff on Buzzerblog.com


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I will be entirely unaffected.
I was surprised to learn that show was still airing. :eek2:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

11 seasons & 4 Hosts are for the modern version only. 

Louie Anderson (1999-2002)
Richard Karn (2002-2005)
John O'Hurley (2006-2010)
Steve Harvey (2010 -?)


Richard Dawson hosted the original version of the show for 9 years (1976 to 1985)


----------



## JackBauer112 (Aug 16, 2010)

It went through 3 hosts, Louie Anderson (1999-2002), Richard Karn (2002-2006) and John O'Hurley (2006-2010) during the current run and through all the times they were located at Tribune Studios and NBC Studios before they announced this year they will move the taping of the show to Orlando Florida with Steve Harvey and Joey Fatone as the announcer

http://buzzerblog.flashgameshows.com/sneak-peek-of-steve-harvey-on-family-feud/

BTW, Ray Combs hosted from 1988-1994 but Richard Dawson came back in 1994 but only lasted 1 season before the show was cancelled in 1995.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

JackBauer112 said:


> It went through 3 hosts, Louie Anderson (1999-2002), Richard Karn (2002-2006) and John O'Hurley (2006-2010) during the current run and through all the times they were located at Tribune Studios and NBC Studios before they announced this year they will move the taping of the show to Orlando Florida with Steve Harvey and Joey Fatone as the announcer
> 
> http://buzzerblog.flashgameshows.com/sneak-peek-of-steve-harvey-on-family-feud/
> 
> BTW, Ray Combs hosted from 1988-1994 but Richard Dawson came back in 1994 but only lasted 1 season before the show was cancelled in 1995.


I completely forgot about Ray Combs.

Also, wasn't the show called something else during the Combs years?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I completely forgot about Ray Combs.
> 
> Also, wasn't the show called something else during the Combs years?


Nope.

It was Family Feud... and it actually gained quite a following when they brought it back with Ray Combs.

His unfortunate bout with depression and ultimate suicide was sad as he had always seemed a very likable guy.

I think that's why the show failed again that last year with Richard Dawson, because it was literally "too soon" to keep going after Combs' sudden death.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Nope.
> 
> It was Family Feud...


Actually, for about a year and a half in 1992-93, the daytime CBS version was "Family Feud Challenge." It was in a one-hour format where the family that won a game in the first half-hour would compete against a returning champion family in the second half-hour. (Some CBS stations only carried the second half-hour, including the one in Chicago, where I was living at the time.)


----------



## JackBauer112 (Aug 16, 2010)

trainman said:


> Actually, for about a year and a half in 1992-93, the daytime CBS version was "Family Feud Challenge." It was in a one-hour format where the family that won a game in the first half-hour would compete against a returning champion family in the second half-hour. (Some CBS stations only carried the second half-hour, including the one in Chicago, where I was living at the time.)


The FFC was cancelled in the Fall 1993 about the hour was given to local stations. The syndie version however continued until 1995. The final season was touted by the OJ Simpson trial and thus put a dent in the show's ratings.


----------

